# Moving bees



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm contemplating pallets either next year or the following year. A friend has a bobcat and said he'd be willing to let me rent it whenever I need it until I get my own.

My questions is ... when moving bees on pallets... do you guys strap the hives to the pallets w/ metal banding? I've seen some commercial guys who do it and others who do not. What is the consensus? Seems like alot of work if you have alot of hives.

What is used to strap down the hives on flatbeds? Rachet types straps I assume but haven't seen it done.

Thx


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

When we first moved bees we used to actually screw the hives to standard cargo pallets, lol, wow talk about a PITA. 
Now we have clip pallets, which keeps the bees from moving around. And yes, ratchet straps to hold the pallet stacks to the flat bed. 
Sheri


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Banding*

Dan:

Banding pallets is a lot of work. We do it only when we go to a pollination job in southern Alberta. We send them 3 high. Boxes shift too much if the are not strapped. When only 2 high it's not a problem. Like John and Sheri our pallets have clips. If I were to do it over I would get the clips that do not have that 1/2 inch gap between them, this way the boxes would touch each other. The advantage is when tying down you can go front to back with the tie-downs, so only 4 are needed. My boxes are dipped in paraffin and rosen so even in the damp climate we experience here the boxes would not rot if they touch each other.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I know people use pallet clips but I have still seen some people use banding with pallet clips... and I wasn't sure why that was necessary and/or if that was typical.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan,

Some keepers that move from there summer spots down to there winter yards will ban them for these reasons.

To keep the pallets From shifting,

To ensure that who's ever at the other end can unload easyer.

Also, they may not be traveling to see them for months or so, there winter yards and the straps will keep the cows, wind (lids) ect.. from disturbing them. This happens often when out-of -staters move to Calif for winter and send bees out but the owners may not come for months.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jean-marc said:


> Dan:
> 
> If I were to do it over I would get the clips that do not have that 1/2 inch gap between them, this way the boxes would touch each other. The advantage is when tying down you can go front to back with the tie-downs, so only 4 are needed. Jean-Marc


Hi JM,
We have the space between ours and we tie down front to back with four straps and a three high loads with out any problems.

I like the space because it keeps the over lapping down when working the hives.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

When I'm moving bees from my holding yard to regular locations (farthest away are about 15 - 20 miles), I don't bother tieing or strapping the pallets to the truck, just put them on (64 hives at a time, 2 pallets high) and away I go. They are heavy enough to stay put as long as you aren't taking corners real fast. Biggest concern is with covers coming off (especially front row, above the truck cab, get caught by the wind). 

As far as type of clips, I have some pallets with the U shape, and some with the W shape. When building new pallets, I use the U shape; I have found pallets with the W shape can cause a stack of pallets to be somewhat tippy, important when loading a semi with a stack of 4 pallets high.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We like the space between the boxes too. We can strap front to back without problems. We like them also because we can pressure wash between the boxes prior to hitting the road to California, don't want to give those border guys any excuses to pull them over for noxious weeds or ants or other current pest a la mode.
Sheri


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dan Williamson said:


> I know people use pallet clips but I have still seen some people use banding with pallet clips... and I wasn't sure why that was necessary and/or if that was typical.


The guys that I know who send their bees to Maine for blueberry pollination strap their hive bodies to the pallet. This makes it more likely that the guy who is unloading the semi won't throw the hives off of the pallet. They often try to unload as fast as they can. They have lots of loads to unload. 

The hives are also ferried out to their locations on smaller truck w/out strapping each row. Another time saving technique, I guess. So, if the hives are strapped to the pallet you're less apt to loose them on the bumpy roads.

I don't strap mine to the pallets and the other larger commercial outfits I'm familiar w/ don't either except as described above.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi Dan. Why wait till next year throw them on pallets this fall. I use the U shaped clip pallets. I don't strap them to the pallet. When moving bees I net them down and use ratchets straps usually one per pallet to hold them down. 64 hives a load.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>do you guys strap the hives to the pallets w/ metal banding? 

Yup, and swear by it!
Yes it takes a bit more time, but it pays,
I dont have fancy pallets, I dont move my hives around as much as you southern folks might, but I do chase some flows, and I do move hives into wintering sheds in fall.
There is nothing worse than having your hives falling off your trailer, strapping gives you a good piece of mind.
It makes for easier loading and unloading.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

greenbeekeeping said:


> Hi Dan. Why wait till next year throw them on pallets this fall. I use the U shaped clip pallets. I don't strap them to the pallet. When moving bees I net them down and use ratchets straps usually one per pallet to hold them down. 64 hives a load.


Hey Matt,

Well its not a loader that's holding me back. Its a flatbed truck. I'm trying to grow the business w/out taking out loans so the money isn't there yet. On top of that the price of fuel is a limiting variable on a bigger truck like that. I'd rather wait until my hive count is up and I can have the business pay for the equipment. Sure I can take money from my personal finances to pay for one... but if the business itself is not self-sustainable then I'm throwing money at a losing proposition. I need for the business to prove that it can generate the necessary revenue to pay for growth. 

In the meantime, its alot of work. 

How are you liking your swinger?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*front to back straps*

Keith and Sheri

It's nice to know some folks strap their loads front to back even with gaps built in to the pallet clips. I never tried as I thought the boxes may seperate and shift. Something to try.

Jean-Marc


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Gregg says "When I'm moving bees from my holding yard to regular locations (farthest away are about 15 - 20 miles), I don't bother tieing or strapping the pallets to the truck, just put them on (64 hives at a time, 2 pallets high) and away I go."

Around here the state patrol has a thing about any load being tied down. We net and tie them, though they prefer you use straps.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

alpha6,

Probably true here also (I believe bees have to be netted on the interstate), but I'm traveling out on gravel back roads where I'm placing my bees. No incidences in 10+ years.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey Dan. Like the swinger alot. It sure comes in handy. I did sink it up to the axles the other day though. Haha. Still has some stuff that I want to do to it. Slowly but surely.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Hey Gregg those the same back roads you run your moonshine on?


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Dan Williamson said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Well its not a loader that's holding me back. Its a flatbed truck. I'm trying to grow the business w/out taking out loans so the money isn't there yet. On top of that the price of fuel is a limiting variable on a bigger truck like that. I'd rather wait until my hive count is up and I can have the business pay for the equipment. Sure I can take money from my personal finances to pay for one... but if the business itself is not self-sustainable then I'm throwing money at a losing proposition. I need for the business to prove that it can generate the necessary revenue to pay for growth.
> 
> ...



Dan,

I was thinking about getting an old school bus making a place for hives at each window mount them and open or close the windows as needed. 

*never have to unload again:}:}*


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

That ideas so crazy....IT JUST MIGHT WORK!!!!


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Some people in Fl take school busses and turn them into flatbeds. They are cheap to buy and easy to work on. They actually pull pretty good thru the sand.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Gee that would take alot of buses.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

high rate of speed said:


> Gee that would take alot of buses.


Ya... And make sure you look underneath the bus for Keith before starting.lol


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

::.Bees do weird things to a person sometimes.Gotta love it.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

*
Two hives per window so they won't be crowded. No skid loader to have, no more anything hard to do just drive the bus/buses to where ever you wish to polinate and unhook your tow behind an go home:}:}

you might even be able to do four hives, one on top the other also, I didnot mesure for that aspect.*



high rate of speed said:


> Gee that would take alot of buses.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

J-Bees said:


> *
> Two hives per window so they won't be crowded. No skid loader to have.
> Sounds like one heck of a doctor bill loading all of those babys.If a person even had 500 colonies it just doesnt seem realalistic.But good luck.*


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

How many school buses does it take to pollinate a cucumber field?  How many hives go in a school bus, anyway? Let's see, if there were 20 windows (I have no clue how many windows) on each side that is 40 colonies a side so 80 colonies a bus. If you figure 800 colonies minimum to make a living, that would be 10 school buses! I think I would spend my money on a flatbed and a swinger, but hey, that's just me.

I could see this on a sideline scale, to chase a particular bloom maybe, but there have been a lot of smart people in pollination for a long time and I think if this was feasible on a large enough scale to make a living someone would have done it by now. Somebody would be doing it now. Another problem is you can't spread out colonies in the orchards. Growers want a couple pallets here, a couple pallets there, but maybe with some row crops it is different. What do I know? Get back to us on this one once you work out the details. Maybe I will buy school bus stock, just in case.
Sheri


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

School bus would probably work, in Europe they build special truck beds to make moveable apariy's.

In Washington, Mo. a fellow had converted a school bus to haul cattle, he did get a lot of strange looks going down the highway, seems everyone honked and waved, he used it for a number of years till he retired !!

PCM


----------



## Bob Harrison (Mar 15, 2005)

Gregg,
I move hives all the time in the country without tying down on flat back roads. We also move pallets out of and into almonds from holding yards (less than 5 miles and not interstate) without tying (but only two pallets high). Did loose a stack once in a rough spot around a **** in almonds but the stack was three pallets high.

I put a easy pull nail in the top of the first two rows of lids *if* speeds reach over thirty MPH and windy. 

We have trouble with lids trying to blow off at highway speeds on the first two rows with tying (ropes) so we always put a pallet to hold the lids down to cover the lids of the first two pallets.(or a nail in each lid of the first two rows.) Easier than losing lids.

If cross straps and follower boards are not placed correctly on semi loads you can end up with a bunch of lids off hives bunched under nets by the time you reach California. 

I always tie newly worked or equipment which has not yet been propolis sealed by the bees. I shrink wrap supers (especially dry supers) when moving around. Got tired of always falling and shifting around.

I don't shrink wrap honey supers coming in from the field. Only tie or strap down.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Sheri


Well some of us small guys don't quite know what all you big money makers know YET:}:} 

*UNDERSTAND A WOMAN 
(A MAN'S PERSPECTIVE)
I know I'm not going to understand women.
I'll never understand how you can take boiling hot wax, 
pour it onto your upper thigh, rip the hair out by the root,
and still be afraid of a spider. *




I won't ever get that big, but did think a lot about. I will try it for a few years just as a hobby and a little extra retirement money.


JB:}


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I got w clips for my pallets. Here in Central Ca we tend to get very hot in the summer. Just a few weeks ago we had a week of over 108s with 2 days in the 112s. Having th w clips help the air circulate around each hive helping the bees keep the hives cool so that you dont loose any frames of comb to melting. I had one weak swarm hive who lost 3 frames of comb in the 112 degree days we had. melted to one another and to the bottom of the pallet. It was pain in the butt to get it out. 

Angi


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Angi_H said:


> lost 3 frames of comb in the 112 degree days. Angi


Wow that _would _be a pain. We don't have to worry about that here in Wisconsin but the tops of the frames do sometimes get a little melty on a sunny day because we use migratory covers. By the time it gets that warm here we have supers on, so no harm.
Sheri


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

The reason we use the w clips is for the damp winters in california.Keeping the boxes spaced slows the rotting process.As far as the heat goes,I have friends that live in Imperial valley where the temps reach 120,they build sheds over the hives to prevent them from melting down.


----------

